# Last coffee time ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just curious here... I was laying in bed last night thinking "I think I did too much coffee today" or maybe it was more to do with how late I had that last one so...

My question is: how late do you drink your last coffee each day? or again perhaps more to the point how long before bed?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Last coffee - 7pm.... bed between 11 & 12


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Last coffee - 7pm.... bed between 11 & 12


Lightweight


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Lightweight


Yarp


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Bloody'L if Daren's a lightweight what am I, no coffee after 4pm and most days I only have the one during my morning commute between 7am-8am!


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I go to sleep late, but I don't have a coffee cut-off as I don't seem to get a caffeine buzz. Having said that I tend to prefer tea after 8 or 9 p.m. but if I fancy a coffee I'll have one.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

8pm, 8.30 at a push. After that it's onto the Rave decaf


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Last coffee - 7pm.... bed between 11 & 12


Similar to me...although could probably push it later I don't want to risk it. At weekends i'll come home at say 6pm, drink two doubles, put a film on then promptly fall asleep.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Crikey. My last one is usually before lunch! Although that's more to do with lack of facilities at work. Weekend rule is 5pm, bed at 11pm.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

There has been a couple times I've made an Aeropress or v60 between 9-10pm. More for tinkering with my grind and brew ratios etc. Don't get much time in the morning and most days I don't get home from work until 8pm.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I don't seem to be that effect by caffeine, but usually not after about 7 if I do fancy one after t. But normally I'll just have a couple throughout the day when I'm at home


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The latest I'll have a coffee normally is about 10pm and that's only ever if I'm out for dinner.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Last espresso for me 6pm last flat white 7/8 pm bed no later than 22.30 for me..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Last coffee is usually 6pm, no later, which is inevitably a cappuccino and bed around 12-1ish.

Sometimes have a shot of whiskey in it.

Any later than that and I find I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

In the evenings i tend to go for an aeropress decaf/caf blend of something like 70/30. I find 100% decaf normally too bland. The current LSOL goes nicely with the decaf to give a fruity edge.

Last night i tried a french press on coming home at 9.30pm and didn't sleep very well. So back to the decaf...


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

doesnt seem to affect my sleep - so i'll have a coffee when ever the urge takes me!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Today I switched the machine off at 2pm but usually no later than 3pm

After then I switch to tea - usually green and white teas


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

working dog said:


> then I switch to tea


Heresy!

I've not found that I have trouble sleeping unless I've really hit the brewed hard in the afternoon. I had a day last week where I'd had a good 6 pour-overs and I was still awake an hour after I wanted to be asleep. Nothing that a glass of red wine can't sort though.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Heresy!
> 
> I've not found that I have trouble sleeping unless I've really hit the brewed hard in the afternoon. I had a day last week where I'd had a good 6 pour-overs and I was still awake an hour after I wanted to be asleep. Nothing that a glass of red wine can't sort though.


Oh it gets worse

Ive swapped the red wine on a school night with mint tea

There .... I've said it !


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

2000h for me, had an aeropress at 2130 the other day and was awake til 0230 :-(


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Depends on the bean but usually around 7-8:30PM.

I've had a lot of Rwandan stuff recently from a couple of roasters that source from Falcon (The Blending Room and North Star Roast) and its all bashed mine and my Mrs's heads in on evenings.

It's fuelled some highly productive re-decorating sessions but there genuinely nothing more grim than being wired in bed with burned out eyes and then waking up in the morning feeling EXACTLY the same.

I refuse to buy decaf though as I've genuinely never had anything that doesn't taste rank, think the nicest decaf espresso I had tasted like a gone-off chocolate muffin.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> but there genuinely nothing more grim than being wired in bed with burned out eyes and then waking up in the morning feeling EXACTLY the same.


I've been there many a time


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I've just done a double espresso of Rave Italian job from my classic and mignon after a good amount of red wine. Whether its the wine on the palate I'm not sure, but it was a superb shot, one of the best yet. For the first time I could taste lots of different flavours and the mouth feel after is as enjoyable as drinking the shot was. Here's to 11 o clock shots and not sleeping!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I've been there many a time


Me too!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The crazy thing is I have had 8 double shots by mid afternoon and fallen asleep in front of the tv, but come bedtime the same amount of coffee and I can forget falling asleep easily.


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

I generally have a Coffee for the morning, tea for afternoon rule, which probably makes me a lightweight!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Usually around 10-11pm ish. No longer buy any decaf, rarely used it.


----------

